# Photos of the cat we took in



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

A couple of days ago I was asked to put some photos of Teddy up so here they are. More will go up later. Only had him two days, love him

Teddy was left behind by his owners when they moved out, they didn't return so now we have claimed him XD

I hope he is a lot happier with us.



Teddy watching birds eat on tv. He was so relaxed.



He's happy I'm home.



20 minutes after moving into his new home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Teddy is so gorgeous! I am so glad you are his new owners!


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

What a handsome chap he is! :001_wub:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow ! Teddy is gorgeous how anyone could just leave him 
He looks like he has made himself at home with his new family  what a great Christmas he will have and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

may said:


> Wow ! Teddy is gorgeous how anyone could just leave him
> He looks like he has made himself at home with his new family  what a great Christmas he will have and I'm sure you will too.


He's going to get a nice cat tree for xmas


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow Teddy is a very handsome boy. He's so lucky to have found you and he'll have a lovely Christmas 
Don't forget to post more photos soon


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

As promised, here are some more photos of Mr Ted/Teddy 

This was taken just after he was brushed


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG what a sweetheart! He looks like my Leo's younger brother


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> OMG what a sweetheart! He looks like my Leo's younger brother


They do look very alike XD


----------

